# alcohol potable



## transparente

Amigos,

Descubro que la botella de alcohol que tengo en mi botiquín, dice: alcohol etílico rectificado, en letras grandes.  Y en chica: alcohol etílico potable neutro.

Potable, lo he traducido como "drinkable" para un trabajo reciente. Pero ahora me desconcierta la etiqueta de mi propia botellita, que usamos para heridas y supuestamente también es "drinkable alcohol".
¿Qué piensan?

Potable es "drinkable", right?


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Potable es efectivamente drinkable.
 En el caso del alcohol etílico cuando no está purificado, tiene restos de metanol que es sumamente tóxico, este alcohol suele llamarse "desnaturalizado" o alcohol de quemar y generalmente viene teñido de azul para evitar confusiones y que alguien no avisado lo beba por descuido.
El alcohol de curaciones en cambio está libre de metanol, es incoloro y suele llamarse también "alcohol fino", se puede utilizar para la preparación de licores por ejemplo, de ahí que aclare que es potable.


----------



## transparente

Gracias Luis. 
Me quedo tranquila respecto al trabajo que hice. 
Pero le sospecho a la botellita. Voy a reemplazarla por otra que diga alcohol fino.


----------



## Blixa

transparente said:


> Amigos,
> 
> Descubro que la botella de alcohol que tengo en mi botiquín, dice: alcohol etílico rectificado, en letras grandes. Y en chica: alcohol etílico potable neutro.
> 
> Potable, lo he traducido como "drinkable" para un trabajo reciente. Pero ahora me desconcierta la etiqueta de mi propia botellita, que usamos para heridas y supuestamente también es "drinkable alcohol".
> ¿Qué piensan?
> 
> Potable es "drinkable", right?


 

Y cómo se diría en inglés "alcohol del 96°"? es el mismo que esta en los botiquines, drinkable alcohol?


----------



## jalibusa

alcohol de 96:* 200 proof alcohol*
el de los botiquines puede ser isopropílico(rubbing alcohol) o puede ser etílico, (ethyl alcohol); el unico potable es el etilico y no veo motivo para desperdiciarlo en un botiquín. Salud!


----------



## jalibusa

Albornoz: "alcohol de quemar!!" todavía usan primus en Santa Fé?


----------



## Blixa

jalibusa said:


> alcohol de 96:* 200 proof alcohol*
> el de los botiquines puede ser isopropílico(rubbing alcohol) o puede ser etílico, (ethyl alcohol); el unico potable es el etilico y no veo motivo para desperdiciarlo en un botiquín. Salud!


 
el etílico desnaturalizado (ethyl acohol) también se puede tomar? es que en mi botiquín eso dice "alchol etílico desnaturalizado"? por eso la pregunta


----------



## jalibusa

No! por favor no lo bebas, se desnaturaliza para restringir su consumo a fines medicinales y de uso externo.
En Uruguay a las bebidas alcohólicas se les dice, entre muchas otras cosas, "alpiste", porque existe la leyenda urbana de que si filtras el alcohol desnaturalizado a través de granos de alpiste, pierde sus tóxicos y se puede beber. No lo intentes, es pura leyenda.


----------



## psicutrinius

1) Para el etílico "potable": Puede ser ¿"edible"?

2) Para el metílico (incluso sin ser desnaturalizado, y este, con mayor razón): Ese es TÓXICO. Como mínimo, puede producir ceguera y en el peor (pero muy usual) de los casos, la muerte.


----------



## jalibusa

psicutrinius, saludos;
Si le llamas "comestible" al alcohol etílico de 96 en tu botella, en realidad no lo es porque a 96 grados no es realmente apto para el consumo. Como ejemplo, el ácido fosfórico es materia prima de la Coca Cola y se le llama "food grade" lo cual no quiere decir que puedes empinar la botella, sino que tiene la pureza y otras características que lo hacen apto para ser incorporado a productos de consumo humano.
_TAL VEZ_ "food grade" sea apropiado para el etilico, tal vez "potable" como "potable water". NO "edible", que suena a algo que se mastica. Si tenes a mano un ejemplar de la Farmacopea de los EE UU (USP) sería la palabra final.


----------



## psicutrinius

Hola, jalibusa.

Totalmente de acuerdo. Primero, ya viste que el edible lo puse entre interrogantes y además, preguntaba si "podía" ser. Ya veo que no.

Cierto es que el alcohol "potable" lo es en cierta (restringida) medida y desde luego, no puro, ya sea de 96 grados o más. El vino contiene usualmente hasta un 12% de alcohol, el resto no es eso, pero este alcohol contenido sí es etílico, y "apto para el consumo", como *componente* de una bebida. Por tanto, sí sería "food grade" (o casi). Igual que en el caso de "edible", "food" suena a masticar. En este contexto (y con exactamente tu misma idea), yo le llamaría "beverage grade" (ya que "drinking grade" parece suponer que se "puede empinar el codo directamente con él", lo cual no es cierto)
.

Por cierto, eso del ácido fosfórico en la coca cola es un dato. Pero será que, como dice el refrán español, "todo lo que no mata, engorda"...


----------



## Blixa

No, no lo consumiremos, a menos que queramos hacer "muuuy" feliz a invitados indeseables! hahaha.

Gracias por la explicación de las diferencias


----------



## Luis Albornoz

jalibusa said:


> Albornoz: "alcohol de quemar!!" todavía usan primus en Santa Fé?


 
A Santa Fe le vamos a sacar el acento, para que quede como corresponde.

Y sí..., la malaria es grande y el Primus nos saca de apuro.

(a decir verdad, no tenía idea de lo que era el Primus, lo tuve que buscar en Wikipedia)


----------

